# Orijen Senior Dog Food



## Keri1 (Apr 13, 2010)

In your review above, you say, "This is not the right food for you if Your dog is small...." Why is that?


----------



## Laura6 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have had my dog on Acana ( the sister company name to orijen) for a few years. As my dog is a jack Russel/ pug cross i have had problems with many dog food brands as they have grain. She, had skin irritations, bad breath, weight problems, and shedding problems. I switched to Orijen senior dog food a few months back and it has had the best results. My dog is 6 years old, going grey in the face and he energy levels had dropped a bit, but since Orijen......she is more playful then when she was a puppy, her coat is super shinny, her bowel movements are smaller and solid and well i think i got a new dog. i would recommend this brand of food for anyone that is looking to improve the quality of life for there dog. The food is not expensive and a little goes a long way since the calories are higher. 10 out of 10 i give this food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Laura, Acana and Orijen are both made by Champion foods. They are made at the same facility by the same people. Both are great foods. Some dogs just don't do good on some foods.

http://www.championpetfoods.com/


----------



## Lisa21 (May 22, 2011)

My dog was deemed healthy prior to putting her on Orijen. She underwent a teeth cleaning, and due to her age, had to undergo all sorts of tests before hand. Everything, blood work included, came back fine. Also, over the course of her life, she’s had other draws which always came back clean. A few months later I put her on a “better” doog food brand, Orijen Senior. About a month later she was in the ICU due to accident. Because of this, blood was drawn and I was told her liver levels, alkaline & phosphatase and calcium levels of the kidney were all very high. I never would have know, as she showed no symptoms or distress. Immediately, she was put on 3 different liver support medicines. We had to follow up every month with more blood work to reassess. A few months into all of this, the vet advised that cancer could be present. This devastated me so I started researching this food. I learned how much protein is in the food and what that much protein could do to a body. I presented my concerns to my vet. She wasn’t as worried about the food as I was. Still her next labs came back the same. At that point, we decided to wean her off of Orijen and on to another brand. Once month later, and my dog aced her test! A clean bill of health. Her alkaline and phosphatase are still slightly elevated, but I’m told there’s nothing to worry about, we’ll just follow up with one more draw in 4 months. Had it not been for her accident, I never would have known of the damage this was causing her.


----------



## Jan2 (Dec 21, 2010)

I tried Origen Senior for my dog who has extreme skin problems. Then I read that some dogs are allergic to chicken. Is this why my dog faired so poorly on Origen Senior? I have since switched to Pinnacle and she seems a little better. It is the wild duck/no grains and of course no chicken blend. It costs less than Origen. Time will tell if it is better, but I did read a review that stated their dog did better when switched from Origen to Pinnacle.

It is frustrating and expensive trying to find out what she is allergic to.


----------



## Ash (Jul 23, 2010)

Chicken may have been the culprit. As far as the better food, it ultimately is going to differ from dog to dog.


----------



## Carole_Gingrich (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, Our dog at 12 was failing, liver and kidney and heart. Not knowing about a "good" dog food, she was on a food that I thought was OK. My son researched Orijen and decided to feed it to his 3 Cattle dogs. I decided to try it and 3 yrs. later our dog that had severe failing health is not failing anymore, proving this by before and after blood tests. She actually gained weight, her bowels are excellent and it gave her a new life. Me personally would swear by Orijen as I have seen what it did for my failing dog by seeing for nyself and also by blood tets.

We now have 3 rescue cats and they are on Orijen as well.

Thank you
Carole Gingrich


----------



## Maya_Gruber (Jan 19, 2012)

I am finishing my first bag of Orijen Senior for my 12 year old black lab. I won't be buying more. He smells terrible on this and has started to chew on his paws again. He does much better on Dick Patten's Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Chicken. It also is much less costly, so going back is a no-brainer!


----------



## Kirspin (Nov 13, 2011)

I just decided to go back to Orijen Senior for out two Labradors, one is diabetic, I know from before it really helped her score on the diabetic front, when I was feeding Fromm Senior she had a lot of "Gas" so if she still has it with Orijen I will know its the lack of grains that cause it, for over Thirty years of breeding I few Pro Plan and never had any problems with the Food, I can't believe all the negative comments about Purina Pro Plan that I have read, Hey I am still learning and would love to hear comments.

Thanks Ted


----------



## Kirspin (Nov 13, 2011)

Correction in the Text of my last comment, it should read Fed not few!


----------



## Lynnan (Aug 10, 2012)

So, for a 4 lb 7 yr old long haired chihuahua, which Origen , or acana, wld u recommend?
I also have a 7 lb 1 1/2 yr old coton de tulear, which wld u recommend?
Neither are very active...companions!
They like to share each others food.
I am at a loss...I've tried 3 varieties of acana...ranch land, grassland, & 1 w duck & fish. The last smelled & neither dog cared for it. The coton is more prone to loose stools than the chihuahua.
It seems there is little concensus.
What about nutro ultra - someone recommended it to me.
Are these high protein foods to rich for them?


----------

